# Best wifi controller



## Koozie (6 mo ago)

Looking to upgrade my sprinkler controller to something that I can control with an app. Currently running 6 zones but would like to have the option to add a couple of zones later. What are some of the best controllers out there?


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

If you just want Wi-Fi control you can go with the cheaper ones (B-Hyve was my first dip into the smart controllers). If you want good data that will drive algorithms as far as when to water and for how much, something like Rachio may be better suited. There are others but these are the ones I have experience with.


----------



## Koozie (6 mo ago)

corneliani said:


> If you just want Wi-Fi control you can go with the cheaper ones (B-Hyve was my first dip into the smart controllers). If you want good data that will drive algorithms as far as when to water and for how much, something like Rachio may be better suited. There are others but these are the ones I have experience with.


Thanks for the advice. Just did some research on my existing Rainbird controller and found that it is compatable with their wifi link.


----------

